
Inferring the causes of the 1918 influenza pandemic in England and Wales - daanlo
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3730600/
======
daanlo
Interesting read and interesting conclusion: „We conclude that behavioural
changes, temperature trends and school closure all contributed to the observed
three-wave mortality patterns in the UK during the 1918 influenza pandemic,
and that behavioural changes had the largest effect.“

